# Rally II Wheel color stripe on interior (btwn beads)



## 6TnineGoat (Oct 28, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with or historical account of a color paint stripe on the interior of the wheel (between the beads)? My JA Rally II wheels, M1 1968 September 24 date code, have a yellow semi-transparent paint stripe around the center where the welds join the wheel pieces. I suspect this colored paint stripe was a factory tool to identify the wheel code and application, but this is only a suspicion. I would be interested to know, if my suspicion is true, what other colors were used on what code/application. Any information is really appreciated. This may be an interesting tidbit of possible factory practice/history that most don't pay any attention.


----------

